# T-DSL über DFÜ



## yoR (5. Oktober 2003)

hallo erst mal 
ich hab da ne problem ich würde gerne über dfü ins internet gehen und nicht mit der t-online software .... aber ich hab kein plan wie ich das einrichte und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .... ich hab auch bevor ich ein neues thema beginn gesucht und auch was gefunden aber darus werde ich überhaubt net schlau ..... ich mir auch das RasPPPoE gesaugt aber nun komm ich auch net weiter .... ich hoffe ihr könnt mir heffen ... und wenns geht schritt für schritt erklären .. wäre voll net ....


----------



## Carndret (5. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du Windows XP hast ist der Treiber gar nicht mehr nötig. Dann musst du einfach auf 'Netzwerkverbindungen' gehen dann dort in der linken Spalte auf neue Verbindung erstellen klicken und den Anweisungen folgen.
1. auf weiter klicken
2. das erste auswählen (Verbindung mit Internet herstellen)
3. das zweite auswählen
4. wieder das zweite auswählen (Breitband)
5. Name eingeben und der Rest dürfte dann auch von allein gehen...


----------



## yoR (5. Oktober 2003)

erstmal danke .. aber es  noch net ... was muss ich den bei benutzernamen eingeben ? und bei kennwort muss ich bestimmt das von t-online angeben oda ....


----------



## Carndret (5. Oktober 2003)

Kommt darauf an. Ich habe kürzlich bei jemanden das ganze einrichten wollen und die angaben von der Telekom waren ganz anders. Da war der Benutzername nur eine einfache Zahlenkombination bei mir ist es genau wie der Link den du gepostet hast:
[T-OnlineNummer][Benutzername(nummer)]#001@t-online.de
und das Passwort halt.
Das sollte alles auf dem Blatt stehen, das du von der Telekom bekommen hast.


----------



## danube (5. Oktober 2003)

http://www.wintotal.de/Artikel/tdsl/tdsl.php


----------



## yoR (5. Oktober 2003)

@ danube danke für den link !
wer kann denn wissen das man den benutzernamen erst zusammen bastellen muss 
Der Benutzername setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:
1. Anschlusskennung
2. T-Online Nummer
3. Mitbenutzernummer (bei einem Nutzer immer die 0001)
4. @t-online.de Beispiel: AAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTT#0001@t-online.de

und danke an alle poster ... ging ja echt schnell mit den antworten .....


----------

